# R15-100 0x121C - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-500: 0x0121C
Staggered release began 6/19/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131320

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131324

Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Try to Fast Forward with Skip to Tick.Live Buffer goes backwards to the start of the Live Buffer. 

Phone numbers in Caller ID are in between Caller ID ON/OFF and Edit Settings.


----------



## IseWise (Jun 26, 2008)

Since the firmware update my Harmony One's Favorite channel feature no longer works. Right before this post I updated the remote and tested again and the feature still does not work.  I don't use the feature alot, but every once and a while I use it, and its more there for my parents, so they can jump directly to a channel without navigating through the myriad of channels.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Checked all my settings. The remote works fine for all my equipment as before, however in the info screen it changed the name of my TV, my DVD player and my VCR. It now syas they are different brands, some I have never heard of.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

My R15-500 has 0x120c instead of of 0x121C. The 0x120c is listed for the R16. Are these numbers correct?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ncguy68 said:


> My R15-500 has 0x120c instead of of 0x121C. The 0x120c is listed for the R16. Are these numbers correct?


This is a staggered release so you might not have gotten it yet. The installs tend to move from west to east so it could be up to a month after a release goes national that those on the east coast get it. Just be patient.

- Merg


----------



## mrisch (Mar 4, 2007)

The little note announcing the release said that they have added closed captioning on the yellow button while watching a program, but there is no such option - was this a screwup? Or did I misread the note?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mrisch said:


> The little note announcing the release said that they have added closed captioning on the yellow button while watching a program, but there is no such option - was this a screwup? Or did I misread the note?


Yes it is an error on NDS's part as they are the one's doing software upgrades to the R15/16.


----------



## gdenton61 (Feb 11, 2006)

Had 'Hopkins' set for one-time record @ 9pm tonight, came home @ 9:02pm and no yellow record light. I switched to that channel (I had left DVR on) and it showed the record symbol in the banner, I hit STOP and it showed the usual pop-up that the show was currently recording so I hit "Stop and Delete", then I hit the record button and the yellow record light came on.
Was the show actually being recorded without the yellow record light? I don't know...


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi gang...

Looking for some help here.

My R15-500 recently downloaded the new 0121C software and I was unable to watch anything I had previously recorded w/o restarting the show a million times.

So I did a reformat as listed elsewhere in the forums...and now I have no local channels!

After the reformat (and the instruction from our DTV service folks to reset my DVR to "stacked" since I live in a condo) I only have channels 101 - 900-something.

..any thoughts?

Cheers,

~ Jeff


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Since day one, Caller ID on my R15-500 has occasionally frozen, requiring a cleanout of the history and a cycling of notices off/on to get it working again. Since the 0x121C update it freezes after every one or two calls and I can't even access the menu to unstick it. If I try to select Caller ID & Messages from the main menu, nothing happens (no sub menu, no bonk). The only way I've found so far is to reset, which gives me menu access again and gets it working for another call or two. The reset (restart receiver from the menu) also forces me through the guided setup each time.


----------



## IseWise (Jun 26, 2008)

gdenton61 said:


> Had 'Hopkins' set for one-time record @ 9pm tonight, came home @ 9:02pm and no yellow record light. I switched to that channel (I had left DVR on) and it showed the record symbol in the banner, I hit STOP and it showed the usual pop-up that the show was currently recording so I hit "Stop and Delete", then I hit the record button and the yellow record light came on.
> Was the show actually being recorded without the yellow record light? I don't know...


I am having similar problems. On one occasion I had No Reservations with Anthony Bourndain set to record all new episodes, I come back the day after a episode was suppose to be record and no recording in the playlist. Another occasion I have Top Gear to record all new episodes, and I was watching the Food Network and I was aware that Top Gear was suppose to be recording but the yellow light wasn't on. On a commercial break on the Food Network I flip over to Top Gear, the yellow record light comes on once I reach the channel, then I get stuck on the channel!  I try jumping back the Food Network, the info bar changes to the Food Network channel number and icon, but I am still stuck on BBCA. I turn off my entire system, turn it all back on, and still stuck on BBCA, the only way I could get unstuck was to cancel the recording.


----------



## bstock23 (Aug 31, 2008)

IseWise said:


> I am having similar problems. On one occasion I had No Reservations with Anthony Bourndain set to record all new episodes, I come back the day after a episode was suppose to be record and no recording in the playlist. Another occasion I have Top Gear to record all new episodes, and I was watching the Food Network and I was aware that Top Gear was suppose to be recording but the yellow light wasn't on. On a commercial break on the Food Network I flip over to Top Gear, the yellow record light comes on once I reach the channel, then I get stuck on the channel!  I try jumping back the Food Network, the info bar changes to the Food Network channel number and icon, but I am still stuck on BBCA. I turn off my entire system, turn it all back on, and still stuck on BBCA, the only way I could get unstuck was to cancel the recording.


I recently experienced this issue (and started a new thread as I was unaware of this thread). I had a set of episodes that didn't record AND one started to record when I switched to that channel AND I then got stuck on the channel. Only difference is I got unstuck by hitting the red reset button.

What has happened since the end of this thread? Apparently, people blame 0x121C, which downloaded on my machine on 6/25/08, but I didn't have any SERIOUS problems until two months later. Clearly, DTV hasn't fixed the problem in the last two months. Is there anything I can do to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## IseWise (Jun 26, 2008)

bstock23 said:


> I recently experienced this issue (and started a new thread as I was unaware of this thread). I had a set of episodes that didn't record AND one started to record when I switched to that channel AND I then got stuck on the channel. Only difference is I got unstuck by hitting the red reset button.
> 
> What has happened since the end of this thread? Apparently, people blame 0x121C, which downloaded on my machine on 6/25/08, but I didn't have any SERIOUS problems until two months later. Clearly, DTV hasn't fixed the problem in the last two months. Is there anything I can do to prevent it from happening again?


I haven't had the problem in a while. I did a few resets of the receiver, and so far no problems.


----------



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

Audio out of synch with video on R15-500...just enough on all channels to be annoying. Tried receiver reset, but didn't fix it.

Strangely, starting Oct 1, 2008, this issue appears to be fixed. ???? No change on the receiver end, did D* fix it somewhere else in the signal supply chain?


----------

